# Holanda / Países Bajos



## Señor K

Primero, si cabe, debo disculparme porque esta no es una consulta sobre palabras en sí, sino sobre su uso.

Para hacerlo breve: Holanda es una región del país conocido como Países Bajos. No obstante, está muy extendida la alternancia entre una y otra, de tal manera que uno dice "Holanda" y de inmediato piensa en él como el territorio completo.

Mi consulta es ¿esta sinonimia (es otro el término, pero no lo recuerdo ahora  ) ustedes la consideran común? ¿Son puristas y escriben "Países Bajos" cuando corresponde, o son relajados y no se hacen tanto problema? 

¡Gracias!


----------



## Amapolas

Yo digo Holanda pero, si tengo que escribir, opto por Países Bajos. Me pasa lo mismo con el Reino Unido / Inglaterra.


----------



## Artifacs

Es interesante esto que dices, @Señor K. Yo creía que eran lo mismo. ¿Hay contextos donde es más adecuado usar Países Bajos y otros Holanda?


----------



## Amapolas

Artifacs said:


> Es interesante esto que dices, @Señor K. Yo creía que eran lo mismo. ¿Hay contextos donde es más adecuado usar Países Bajos y otros Holanda?


Sí, por ejemplo en textos oficiales.


----------



## Artifacs

Amapolas said:


> Sí, por ejemplo en textos oficiales.


Ah, claro, no había caído.


----------



## jsvillar

Artifacs said:


> ¿Hay contextos donde es más adecuado usar Países Bajos y otros Holanda?


Dado que Holanda es una región, a mí me ha ocurrido que un neerlandés me ha corregido: 'no se llama Holanda, son los Países Bajos'.
Y por cierto, he tenido que escribir 'neerlandés' porque si no la frase habría quedado rara, pero yo siempre escribo 'holandés'.


----------



## Artifacs

jsvillar said:


> Dado que Holanda es una región, a mí me ha ocurrido que un neerlandés me ha corregido: 'no se llama Holanda, son los Países Bajos'.
> Y por cierto, he tenido que escribir 'neerlandés' porque si no la frase habría quedado rara, pero yo siempre escribo 'holandés'.


Pues lo he tenido que mirar en la wiki para saber que el país no es Holanda. Nunca te acostarás...


----------



## Calambur

Hola.

Digo Holanda, holandés y holandesa.
Si oyera por aquí 'neerlandés' usado como gentilicio, para entenderlo tendría que _resetearme._

Saludos._


----------



## Circunflejo

Señor K said:


> ¿Son puristas y escriben "Países Bajos" cuando corresponde, o son relajados y no se hacen tanto problema?


Como aficionado a la geografía, soy purista y escribo Países Bajos cuando corresponde salvo que tenga algún lapsus. Por cierto, Holanda, hoy en día, está dividida en Holanda Septentrional y Holanda Meridional.


----------



## Peterdg

Eso es lo que dice el DPD sobre el asunto.



> *2.* El nombre _Holanda_ designa estrictamente una región occidental de los Países Bajos, dividida en dos provincias, Holanda del Norte y Holanda del Sur: _... _. No obstante, es frecuente y admisible emplearlo en el habla corriente para referirse a todo el país, uso que no debe extenderse a textos oficiales: _... _. Por esta razón, también se emplea comúnmente el término _holandés_ como gentilicio del país y como nombre del idioma:... .



Como vecino de los holandeses puedo decir que incluso ellos se refieren a los Paises Bajos como "Holland" en neerlandés, es decir "Holanda" en español. Pero, cuando se refiere a la lengua, suelen decir lo que corresponde al español "neerlandés".

Mi lengua materna también es el neerlandés pero cuando lo digo en España, digo "holandés" porque la mayoría de la gente no tiene ni idea de lo  que es "neerlandés" y me preguntan "¿¿¿irlandés???".


----------



## Ciprianus

Que raro que los puristas no digan Reino de las *Tierras* Bajas, que es la traducción del nombre oficial.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Ciprianus said:


> Que raro que los puristas no digan Reino de las *Tierras* Bajas, que es la traducción del nombre oficial.


Parece salido de "El señor de los Anillos".


----------



## Ciprianus

Pero se llama así,  pretender que Países Bajos es más preciso  que Holanda no tiene fundamento.

Otra traducción purista sería Reino de Nederlandia/Nederlanda.


----------



## Janis Joplin

De niña y adolescente aprendí que había un país llamado Holanda habitado por holandeses que hablaban holandés.  
Al paso de los años supe que era solo una región de los Países Bajos que tienen un gentilicio y un idioma distinto, si leo sobre ello no me provoca confusión, me ubico de inmediato.
La verdad es que en donde vivo raramente, si no es que nunca, se habla sobre el país, sus habitantes o su idioma pero si alguien lo hiciera le seguiría la corriente dependiendo cual opción eligiera.


----------



## Señor K

Pero ¿cuál usarías tú, Janis, si tuvieras que tomar la iniciativa?



Ciprianus said:


> Que raro que los puristas no digan Reino de las *Tierras* Bajas, que es la traducción del nombre oficial.



Yo creo que es porque -como dice Kaxgufen en tono jocoso- suena como inventado, no real, ficticio o de juguete (esto, por favor, sin querer ofender a nadie).

Con lo siguiente me meteré en camisa de once varas, pero creo que la denominación "Países Bajos" ya tiene sus buenos años (me hubiera gustado saber desde cuándo en español se le conoce así) e intentar cambiarlo por otro más 'preciso' es fútil e innecesario, porque -precisamente- ya existe la denominación para el país completo.

Pongo un ejemplo muy cercano para nosotros. ¿Cuántos saben que el país al sur de EE.UU. oficialmente se llama "Estados Unidos Mexicanos"? (digo, obviamente, en el mundo, fuera del país mismo). ¿Quiénes le dicen así, a pesar de ser vecino cercano de la mayoría de nosotros? (lo dice el que vive más lejos, ). En el común del mundo hispanoparlante es conocido simplemente como México, y sería.

O un ejemplo lejano: puedo equivocarme en esto (aunque la intención espero se entienda), pero China creo que significa "tierra del medio (o del centro)". Pero no vamos a pretender tener una denominación más purista. En español se le llamó "China", y así quedó. Siguiendo el mismo ejemplo, al país neerlandés se le puso "Países Bajos", y esa es la denominación oficial en nuestra lengua.

Eso opino. 

Ah, y ¡gracias a todos!


----------



## Amapolas

Señor K said:


> Pero ¿cuál usarías tú, Janis, si tuvieras que tomar la iniciativa?
> 
> 
> 
> Yo creo que es porque -como dice Kaxgufen en tono jocoso- suena como inventado, no real, ficticio o de juguete (esto, por favor, sin querer ofender a nadie).
> 
> Con lo siguiente me meteré en camisa de once varas, pero creo que la denominación "Países Bajos" ya tiene sus buenos años (me hubiera gustado saber desde cuándo en español se le conoce así) e intentar cambiarlo por otro más 'preciso' es fútil e innecesario, porque -precisamente- ya existe la denominación para el país completo.
> 
> Pongo un ejemplo muy cercano para nosotros. ¿Cuántos saben que el país al sur de EE.UU. oficialmente se llama "Estados Unidos Mexicanos"? (digo, obviamente, en el mundo, fuera del país mismo). ¿Quiénes le dicen así, a pesar de ser vecino cercano de la mayoría de nosotros? (lo dice el que vive más lejos, ). En el común del mundo hispanoparlante es conocido simplemente como México, y sería.
> 
> O un ejemplo lejano: puedo equivocarme en esto (aunque la intención espero se entienda), pero China creo que significa "tierra del medio (o del centro)". Pero no vamos a pretender tener una denominación más purista. En español se le llamó "China", y así quedó. Siguiendo el mismo ejemplo, al país neerlandés se le puso "Países Bajos", y esa es la denominación oficial en nuestra lengua.
> 
> Eso opino.


Yo, yo. 
Yo lo sé, y por eso me da gracia cuando aplicamos el gentilicio "estadounidense" para USA, porque tampoco les es exclusivo (ni americanos, ni norteamericanos, ni estadounidenses). "USofAns", como decíamos con un grupo en otro foro hace muchos años, jajá.


----------



## Ciprianus

Señor K said:


> ...pero creo que la denominación "Países Bajos" ya tiene sus buenos años (me hubiera gustado saber desde cuándo en español se le conoce así) e intentar cambiarlo por otro más 'preciso' es fútil e innecesario, porque -precisamente- ya existe la denominación para el país completo.



Justamente, Holanda tiene más pedigrí que Países Bajos (¡gracias Wikipedia!), cambiarlo por otro como Países Bajos que de preciso no tiene mucho,  es innecesario.


----------



## Señor K

Sí, comparto en parte tu opinión, Ciprianus. Pero si ya existe una denominación que verdaderamente abarca todo el país en vez de una región, ¿no será mejor? Parte de la razón de mi pregunta es: en español, ¿en un principio se conoció como "Holanda" y después se salió con "Países Bajos", o ambos nacieron al mismo tiempo y -por alguna razón- uno fue ganándole al otro?


----------



## Ciprianus

La gente no piensa en una región de Holanda cuando dice Holanda, Holland o lo que fuere, salvo que sean cartógrafos o foristas del WR.


----------



## Señor K

Gracias, eso ya es parte de una respuesta a mis preguntas. 

Yo entiendo, al igual que tú, que la gran masa las considera sinónimos o, incluso más, desconoce "Países Bajos" y dice "Holanda" muy suelta de cuerpo; claro, con la venia del DPD.


----------



## jsvillar

Señor K said:


> en español, ¿en un principio se conoció como "Holanda" y después se salió con "Países Bajos"


Cuando eran parte de España se llamaban 'Países Bajos', y cuando se independizaron pasaron a llamarse 'provincias unidas' o 'república de los siete países bajos unidos'. Lo que ahora es Bélgica pasó a llamarse 'países bajos españoles'.


----------



## Señor K

¡Gracias, Jsvillar! 

Pero entonces, ¿cuándo empezó a generalizarse el "Holanda"?


----------



## Calambur

Señor K said:


> Pongo un ejemplo muy cercano para nosotros. ¿Cuántos saben que el país al sur de EE.UU. oficialmente se llama "Estados Unidos Mexicanos"? (digo, obviamente, en el mundo, fuera del país mismo). ¿Quiénes le dicen así, a pesar de ser vecino cercano de la mayoría de nosotros? (lo dice el que vive más lejos, ). En el común del mundo hispanoparlante *es conocido simplemente como México*, y sería.


Para mí es sólo Méjico (con J).

Pero no hace falta irnos tan al norte. Aquí _nomás _tenemos Brasil: antes Imperio... pero ya más cerca "Estados Unidos del Brasil" y ahora "República Federativa del Brasil". Sin embargo, hasta para ellos es Brasil a secas.

---


jsvillar said:


> Lo que ahora es Bélgica pasó a llamarse 'países bajos españoles'.


Ya que lo mencionás... cuando yo oigo Países Bajos pienso en esa zona, en lo que ahora es Bélgica.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Señor K said:


> Yo creo que es porque -como dice Kaxgufen en tono jocoso-


No se olviden que* también* soy un señor serio.


----------



## Circunflejo

Señor K said:


> ¿Cuántos saben que el país al sur de EE.UU. oficialmente se llama "Estados Unidos Mexicanos"? (digo, obviamente, en el mundo, fuera del país mismo).


Un servidor.



Señor K said:


> ¿Quiénes le dicen así, a pesar de ser vecino cercano de la mayoría de nosotros?


Yo no. Al igual que tampoco digo República Unida de Tanganika y Zanzíbar. Sin embargo, creo que todos decimos Emiratos Árabes Unidos y no llamamos al país Abu Dhabi a pesar de que dicho emirato incluye casi un 80% de la superficie del país.



Señor K said:


> Siguiendo el mismo ejemplo, al país neerlandés se le puso "Países Bajos", y esa es la denominación oficial en nuestra lengua.





Ciprianus said:


> Que raro que los puristas no digan Reino de las *Tierras* Bajas, que es la traducción del nombre oficial.


No sé si soy un purista pero yo distingo los Países Bajos (Países Bajos - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre) del Reino de los Países Bajos (Reino de los Países Bajos - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre). Por cierto, considero discutible la traducción que hace del nombre oficial pero, como este es el foro Solo Español, no podemos analizarlo en este hilo.


----------



## Señor K

Gracias a esta última intervención de Circunflejo, ahora tengo una mercocha (coloquial para "enredo fenomenal") con respecto a las denominaciones... ¡Cuántos nombres que incluyen "Países Bajos", dios mío!

(de Wikipedia)
Países Bajos hace referencia a varios artículos:

*Países Bajos*, país constituyente del Reino de los Países Bajos;
*Reino de los Países Bajos*, país soberano formado por Aruba, Curazao, Sint Maarten y los Países Bajos;
*Región de los Países Bajos*, como concepto geográfico histórico que aglutina a territorios situados principalmente en Bélgica y los Países Bajos.
*Países Bajos meridionales*, entidad geopolítica desgajada de la anterior que se corresponde con los actuales Bélgica y Luxemburgo y relacionada con los enumerados a continuación:
*Países Bajos Borgoñones*, entidad geopolítica bajo dominio de los duques de Borgoña entre 1384 y 1477.
*Países Bajos de los Habsburgo*, entidad geopolítica que estuvieron de forma bastante continuada vinculados a la dinastía Habsburgo entre 1477 a 1794.
*Países Bajos Españoles*, territorios pertenecientes al monarca español que se ubicaban en los actuales Países Bajos, Luxemburgo y Bélgica.
*Países Bajos Austríacos*, territorios pertenecientes a Austria después de la Guerra de Sucesión española.

Gracias por hacerme más difícil la existencia... 
(nah, gracias por el nuevo conocimiento  me tomará un tiempo digerirlo  )


----------



## Calambur

Señor K said:


> (nah, gracias por el nuevo conocimiento  me tomará un tiempo digerirlo  )


Con unas tisanas de llantén, o de manzanilla, o de linaza, etc., podrías conseguir algún alivio, supongo.

---

Para los empecinados, creo que sigue sin respuesta esto:


Señor K said:


> Pero entonces, ¿cuándo empezó a generalizarse el "Holanda"?


----------



## Kaxgufen

jsvillar said:


> Cuando eran parte de España se llamaban 'Países Bajos', y cuando se independizaron pasaron a llamarse 'provincias unidas' o 'república de los siete países bajos unidos'. Lo que ahora es Bélgica pasó a llamarse 'países bajos españoles'.


Justamente el hecho de que esos territorios hayan estado alguna vez bajo la corona española le da otro color a la denominación cuando la hace un español. Integra su historia nacional. En cambio por acá, nos da la verdad lo mismo. Y eso que Máxima Zorreguieta es argentina.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Calambur said:


> . pero ya más cerca "Estados Unidos del Brasil"


Por muy poco tiempo. Pero alcanzó para que una de las calles de mi ciudad además del número que la denomina (49, si no la pifio), ostente la chapa enlozada de "Estados Unidos del Brasil".


----------



## Calambur

Kaxgufen said:


> Y eso que Máxima Zorreguieta es argentina.


Humm, pienso que ahora ella es holando-argentina, como las vaquitas.
No sé si habrá que tenido que renunciar a su nacionalidad de origen.


----------



## Señor K

Kaxgufen said:


> No se olviden que* también* soy un señor serio.



Lo sabemos, tranquilo. Lo sabemos. 



Calambur said:


> Con unas tisanas de llantén, o de manzanilla, o de linaza, etc., podrías conseguir algún alivio, supongo.



No sabía lo de la linaza. Lo probaré, aunque dudo que me guste.

Y sí, queda pendiente la pregunta de *cuándo empezó a predominar "Holanda" en la denominación del país*.


----------



## jsvillar

Kaxgufen said:


> Justamente el hecho de que esos territorios hayan estado alguna vez bajo la corona española le da otro color a la denominación cuando la hace un español. Integra su historia nacional. En cambio por acá, nos da la verdad lo mismo. Y eso que Máxima Zorreguieta es argentina.


Al revés, si de verdad nos importara llamaríamos al país 'Países Bajos', y en cambio lo llamamos Holanda, como todo el mundo.
Wikipedia dice que Napoleón, cuando puso a su hermano de rey, le cambió el nombre a 'reino de Holanda'. Probablemente venga de ahí.


----------



## Señor K

¡Gracias! Estas referencias históricas sirven para hacerse una idea de la evolución de las denominaciones.


----------



## Seelewig

Señor K said:


> ¡Gracias! Estas referencias históricas sirven para hacerse una idea de la evolución de las denominaciones.


Pues aún hay más, también se llamó Provincias Unidas, si no voy mal informado. 
En el habla corriente, como se ha dicho, lo habitual por mi tierra es Holanda, holandés... Nunca "el Neerlandés Errante". Y si esta leyenda tiene algo de sustento, y el tal "holandés" era de Zelanda (como dicen algunas versiones), se podría pensar que el uso de "holandés" para el todo (o incluso para otras "partes") viene de antiguo.


----------



## gato radioso

Kaxgufen said:


> Justamente el hecho de que esos territorios hayan estado alguna vez bajo la corona española le da otro color a la denominación cuando la hace un español. Integra su historia nacional. En cambio por acá, nos da la verdad lo mismo. Y eso que Máxima Zorreguieta es argentina.


Quien es esa señora?


----------



## Circunflejo

Señor K said:


> Pero entonces, ¿cuándo empezó a generalizarse el "Holanda"?



Holanda, para referirse a lo que propiamente era Holanda, ya se usaba en el siglo XV. Países Bajos ya se usaba en el siglo XVI. Cuando se formó la República de los Siete Países Bajos Unidos (una confederación en la que cada país tenía su propio gobierno), Holanda era el que llevaba la voz cantante entre esos países siendo el que lideró el Siglo de Oro neerlandés y el más próspero del territorio. En otras palabras, prácticamente monopolizaba lo que hacía la República de los Siete Países Bajos Unidos por lo que como casi todo lo hacía Holanda se acabó popularizando el uso del término Holanda para referirse al conjunto de los Siete Países Bajos Unidos ya que del resto apenas se hablaba.



gato radioso said:


> Quien es esa señora?



La reina consorte del Reino de los Países Bajos.


----------



## gato radioso

Perdonad, las familias reales es un tema donde mi ignorancia es monumental.
Bueno, respecto a Holanda....
Sin perjuicio de lo que se ha dicho aquí y que demuestra un gran nivel en el foro, yo solo señalaría que para el hablante medio Holanda es el país donde viven holandeses hablando holandés. Si se requiere un registro más culto o para evitar repeticiones en un texto Países Bajos está bien, pero más allá de ahí es quizá rizar el rizo con cuestiones demasiado eruditas...


----------



## Janis Joplin

Señor K said:


> Pero ¿cuál usarías tú, Janis, si tuvieras que tomar la iniciativa?



Utilizaría Holanda y sus derivados en conversaciones informales.  A menos que estuviera en un ambiente muy académico o escribiendo algo muy, pero muy formal.

De lo de Países Bajos y todos sus arrimadijos me vine enterando por mis vecinos de gringolandia, pienso (y sé que estoy siendo algo subjetiva porque no se me ha presentado la oportunidad) que con mis paisanos me entendería mejor si habláramos de Holanda.


----------



## DearPrudence

De lo que entiendo, si yo quisiera referirme a este país en un folleto comercial a destino de países latinoamericanos (que es muy vago, lo sé), "Holanda" se entendería mejor, ¿no?

Edit: gracias, Doraemon, he corregido "Holandia".


----------



## Doraemon-

Holanda, no Holandia.


----------



## Señor K

Yo creo que sí, DearPrudence. Se entendería más que "Países Bajos".


----------



## anahiseri

Yo también me reservo los "Países Bajos" para situaciones formales.
En el caso de  Inglaterra / Reino Unido soy algo más estricta. . . .
por cierto, luego está el problema de las lenguas: el "neerlandés" y el "flamenco", esta última la misma lengua, hablada en Flandes (Bélgica), con otro nombre.


----------



## Duometri

Hay más casos: Suiza (Schwyz) es sólo uno de los cantones que integran la Confederación Helvética, nombre oficial del país y que creo no haber dicho ni escrito en mi vida.

O Inglaterra, nombre con el que todos nos referimos al Reino Unido de la Gran Bretaña e Irlanda del Norte (dan ganas de añadir "y de los grandes expresos europeos" ¿verdad?), el famoso "Guayominí del Festival de Eurovisión   .


----------



## Señor K

Lo único que saco en claro de todo este hilo es que (al menos) en español no tenemos idea del verdadero nombre de los países del mundo.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Señor K said:


> Lo único que saco en claro de todo este hilo es que (al menos) en español no tenemos idea del verdadero nombre de los países del mundo.


Esa es la única verdad. ¿En qué país pensarías si te dicen "la República de China"?  Un día me enteré que así se llama oficialmente Taiwan.


----------



## Circunflejo

DearPrudence said:


> si yo quisiera referirme a este país en un folleto comercial a destino de países latinoamericanos (que es muy vago, lo sé), "Holanda" se entendería mejor, ¿no?



...y en España, sería complicado que encontraras a alguien que se quejara o lo criticara aunque Países Bajos lo conoce prácticamente todo el mundo.



Señor K said:


> Lo único que saco en claro de todo este hilo es que (al menos) en español no tenemos idea del verdadero nombre de los países del mundo.



Excepto algunos aficionados al tema como un servidor.



MiguelitOOO said:


> ¿En qué país pensarías si te dicen "la República de China"? Un día me enteré que así se llama oficialmente Taiwan.


 La China en la que pensaría la mayoría de gente es la República Popular China.


----------



## Doraemon-

MiguelitOOO said:


> Esa es la única verdad. ¿En qué país pensarías si te dicen "la República de China"?  Un día me enteré que así se llama oficialmente Taiwan.



Tiene su explicación, en la práctica es solo la isla de Taiwán, pero tanto la República de China como la República Popular de China son dos estados que reclaman la legitimidad de su estado sobre la integridad de toda China (de la que Taiwán es una parte). Como las dos Coreas, más o menos. Taiwán es el único sitio donde continuó gobernando el gobierno chino anterior a la revolución comunista y la guerra civil.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Doraemon- said:


> Tiene su explicación, en la práctica es solo la isla de Taiwán, pero tanto la República de China como la República Popular de China son dos estados que reclaman la legitimidad de su estado sobre la integridad de toda China (de la que Taiwán es una parte). Como las dos Coreas, más o menos. Taiwán es el único sitio donde continuó gobernando el gobierno chino anterior a la revolución comunista y la guerra civil.


----------

